# kinda cool



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

http://www.lowesinnovationlabs.com/exosuits


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

rescraft said:


> http://www.lowesinnovationlabs.com/exosuits




Interested but that must be terribly uncomfortable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting idea. I wonder how wearing one for 8 hours would go. I Don't think it will be a hit with the ladies without a redesign.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I would get a back ache just wearing it.
Looks to me Lowes has a way to keep their employees from sitting down.
I can't imagine trying to sit in a chair in that thing.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

TimNJ said:


> I would get a back ache just wearing it.
> Looks to me Lowes has a way to keep their employees from sitting down.
> I can't imagine trying to sit in a chair in that thing.


Never mind a toilet...  :laughing:

If they're having digestive issues, that could suck...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd like to put on one right now and give you guys industrial dope slaps for the negativity. 

Just celebrate the innovation. It's early. :vs_clap: Cool stuff.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Agreed, very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> I'd like to put on one right now and give you guys industrial dope slaps for the negativity.
> 
> Just celebrate the innovation. It's early. :vs_clap: Cool stuff.


The Six Million Dollar Man will be coming.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

I think if they could make the carbon fiber rods removable, like a pod or something and you could continue to wear the soft harness, might be tolerable.


----------

